# Kimber 1911



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I do not know the first thing about handguns but would like to know the value of an un-fired Kimber 1911 Eclipse11 45 cal.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

if its new in box i would go a few hundred under retail at local shops, regardless there are two factors, its a kimber wich means its awesome, second i dont trust the unfired thing and i wouldnt want to pay the premium price for a used piece.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411549796

hopefully that helps for a price reference, kimber is a premium brand for sure....seems like a "how bad do you want that name" problem


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

azevedo16 said:


> I do not know the first thing about handguns but would like to know the value of an un-fired Kimber 1911 Eclipse11 45 cal.


*Shoot me a PM if your wanting to sell it.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Since when was Kimber a good brand? They havnt put out a quality product in YEARS. A Springer in the same price range is better, heck I would take an RIA Tactical and spend the left over money on ammo or reloading supplies.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Since when was Kimber a good brand? They havnt put out a quality product in YEARS. A Springer in the same price range is better, heck I would take an RIA Tactical and spend the left over money on ammo or reloading supplies.


Ok that's great...... If you happen to what to sell the eclipse, then start shooting PM's..... Preferably to me.....


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah, jd idk what kind of bad experience you've had with them but my uncle is a freak for em and they gave him a custom 45 that he took when he went on the backup squad for the olympic pistol team, i shot it once and it was heavenly.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

To get your thread back on track, the eclipse II line has MSRPs ranging from 1200-1400.00 per manufacturer. That being said, most retailers will probably be at or under up to a hundred bucks or so. They routinely sell used, in good condition in the 900-1000 range depending on how many rounds through, extras that may be included, etc


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> I do not know the first thing about handguns but would like to know the value of an un-fired Kimber 1911 Eclipse11 45 cal.


Take this for what it's worth but if you don't know the first thing about handguns I don't think I would recommend a Kimber as your first. 

The other guys have given you some direction as to what it is worth. 

My question is why are you considering buying it?


Home Defense
Concealed Carry
Target shooting
.
.
.
In my opinion there are better things to use for Home defense. If you are not familiar with handguns I would not recommend it for Concealed Carry. It should be a great target gun but the .45 is a bit pricy for me to use just to punch holes in paper.

If it is a screaming deal buy it, then trade it for two Glocks


----------

